# Anyone have a Canon 1100D??



## Kazzy (Jan 25, 2012)

I am just wondering if anyone can tell me how to change the settings on this type of camera so they can shoot in black and white? My friend has this type of camera and she cannot find her manual, and can't figure out how to set it to take black and white. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gazzzie (Jan 25, 2012)

Menu>Picture Style>Monochrome

I dont have this camera but it should be similar to the 1000D


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thankyou so much. I will let her know and she can give it a go.


----------



## gazzzie (Jan 26, 2012)

Kazzy said:


> Thankyou so much. I will let her know and she can give it a go.


Did it work?


----------

